# Fail Black Library servers



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

For fuck's sake. 

I'm trying to log on & buy my copy of Aurelian. But the damn server just won't let me in. That's disappointing stuff right there, BL :angry:

Anyone else having these issues ?


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Everyone else is experiencing the same problem it seems.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to be very, very upset if by the time the damn website lets me log in, the book is sold out. 

That's just unfair tbh...


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

When I said everyone is experiencing the problem, I was referring to everyone trying to get the novella.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

It wont be sold out once you get there. Everyone is having the same problem.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Is everyone still having the problem? I had to make a mad dash for my college and am now sitting int he back with my laptop. I just want to know if anyone was able to get through during my 600 second panic drive.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nope, not gotten through. Thou I did through a direct link manage to get on the site and view other products, lol.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Still unable to get in.

TBH, with this kind of system, I don't think BL should continue with the limited editions. Just make all the novels avaliable as usual & not only will people buy them then, but we can also take our own sweet time & thereby not caue BL's frail little server too much discomfort :laugh:

Add the art & character descriptions etc. to books like Liber Chaotica, IG's Uplifting Primer etc...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I killed like 4-5 children getting home for work early, nice to know their sacrifice was in vain.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Their hamster died, Bill was sent out to get more from the nearest pet shop.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

I've been trying to order it for more then an hour :headbutt:


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Ditto. What I really love is that they put all the effort into ADVERTISING the countdown. How about a little effort in ensuring you can actually, I don't know, buy the product advertised? :wink:

I'm really not bitter, I promise! :biggrin:


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

It is a poor showing on their part. They knew the servers were going to be slammed and they did nothing, didn't even give the hamster red bull.


----------



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

Yea this is a bit silly  Maybe they just turned it off and will put it back on when the main pull has died down..so maybe much later tonight?k:

OR maybe I am luring you into not checking so I can get my copy hahah:scare:


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Managed to add Aurelian and Hive of the Dead to my basket and currently trying to check out.

Edit: And it has taken hours to get so far >.<


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Haven't even seen the site and been trying since 1800 :angry:

Fuming doesn't cut it...


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

Brilliant putting it on sale as all their staff are going home so there's no one around to fix the problem. Planning at it's finest.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Still no luck getting in the website. 

Now BL really needs to hand us free copies of the book to make up for this travesty of a server they have going...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Taken 2hrs 21mins to get on the site, now trying to add to basket! think tonight is going to be a long night


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't even get to the site...says "server too busy" and nutting opens.... This is such bullshit!!! Especially after their over the top advert campaign which should've stopped on day 1!!


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Managed to get to check out, waiting for next page to load.

Edit: Argh, hanging on the payment page!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

4 HOURS AND 10 MINS IN, GOT IT IN TH BASKET AND NOW IT LOGGED ME OUT.

Caps were intentional, I am shouting.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Wonder how long it will take until every goes to sleep, think I may stay up all night and watch the wrestling to


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Wonder how long it will take until every goes to sleep, think I may stay up all night and watch the wrestling to


But then the americans will be hammering the site.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Finally was able to see my basket, and it had 30 copies in it LOL. So went to update it and of course I'm back to loading, sigh

I never had such a hard time trying to give a company money before.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Brother Lucian said:


> But then the americans will be hammering the site.


They are probably hammering it now, at least this takes Europe out of the picture.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

BL posted up an extract on their facebook page!



> ONE
> FRATERNITY
> 
> The Vengeful Spirit
> ...


Did ADB post up the early mock up on his blog? For some reason it feels like I would have read that already...?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I made a thread about them posting an extract of _outcast dead_ in the news section, this extract was on ADBs blog yeah.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Yeah that extract was released ages ago by AD-B and the next two chapters have been released via H&B as well.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

This is insane. I never knew a company would make it so hard for it's customers to GIVE IT THEIR MONEY to buy their products. 

Maybe BL wants us to stop reading Warhammer & switch to something less brutal for a change. I.E. Harry Potter, Star Wars & Twilight.









OK, I was joking about the last part. I really hope that isn't what BL intends LOL.


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

I got on, it says 2506 still in stock but when I hit the Buy Now button I get the server out message. Wonder if the counter is even accurate since someone already said they saw less stock than what I am seeing now.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

This sucks. At this rate Black Library will need to post extracts for every book for December and January to apologize for the amount of time its taking to get the site working again.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Obviously Bill got distracted on his way to the pet store.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They just posted a message on FB saying there's still 2,600 copies still in stock.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

_Aurelian_ has been taken off-sale for at least 72 hours. Good shout to be honest.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

It sais 0 are in stock!










Ah, ninja'd by the post above, and I was SOOOOOOOO close. Only been at it for 6 hours now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Look at the news section >.< 

They have taken them off sale.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, talk about taking it in the ass with out any lube. I had just gotten pass the page to enter my billing info and would have only had to confirm the order for it to go through. Thanks BL, pissed like 6 hours away.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

To b honest in the last 6 hours I started reading titanicus... more than half way through lol. I was at card payment. I love BL, and I love ADB's work, I probably wouldn't do this for any other author other than Abnett, but I am really surprised at gamesworkshop and Black Libary for this. Usually hey have no problem taking my money.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Its been taken down now. I think that this has been without a doubt a public relations disaster on Black Library's part. I'm personally disgusted. They had similar probems with Promethian Sun and it seems they did not do a thing to remedy them. What a total waste of my time. 

Now we can all say that that its not their fault because it must be extreamly difficult to build a website that can handle 3000 orders in a short space of time (hell its just like producing clones of Dan Abnett to sign books or something) but I think that would be letting them off the hook. Obvioulsy I'm being sarcastic, it should not be difficult at all and its just not good enough. Black Library is a buisness and to anoy the hell out of a very large proportion of you customers in one evening takes some doing!! 

Incompetance on a whole new level. Before its brought back online BL, make sure you have enough servers and limit customers to one copy, why oh WHY allow people to buy more than one? All this does is line the pockets of people taking advantage of the situation and anoy more loyal customers. 

In future instead of limited editions why not have 'special editions' signed by the author etc and then also release normal editions at a cheeper price. There were always going to be more than 3000 people who wanted this book, its written by ADB and its about the HH which is extreamly popular. The comments of Facebook and elsewhere sum it up. Black Library you should hold your head in shame.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Look at the news section >.<
> 
> They have taken them off sale.


They should instead have just used their brains & worked on some sort of backup plan for their malnourished, emaciated hamster passing out after all that physical exertion.

If they did, the website would still be back up & we would be happily ordering that lovely little novella of theirs :ireful2:

This could have been avoided TBH...


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I think 3000 copies is also FAR too low. 5,000 copies should be a minimum really. The Horus Heresy series has gone mainstream after all now. Having about 5 new york times best selling novels in a series kind of puts it into the main stream. 

I mean I started a new job today with 5 other new people and we did the whole 'hi my hobbies are' bit and another guy mentioned 40k and The Heresy series before I did. Don't get me wrong I was surprised, I really didn't realize it had gotten to this. 

Limiting it to just 3,000 might save an author from developing carpel tunnel, but it is not a good idea when clearly thousands more are willing to pay for it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

WTF? so many hours wasted.


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

They should sell the novella that is signed by the author as a special edition and then sell a cheaper version for people that want that. That way, the signed copy holds its value and is rare still and everyone can still get a copy of the novella that wants one.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, 200,000+ people (globally) all pounding the BL site, all in an attempt to be one of the precious few that is able to get a book from that WHOPPING 3,000 copy supply.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

As much as I'd like to agree with that number, most people are young with no money. I think. I'm confident enough to own a copy, but now we have to wait threes more days. Damn.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*HELL YES!* Time to go get that credit card, get everything ready and...


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I never even got the time to visit the website before it crashed, and that was 19:17 Swedish time (we're in the +1 zone).


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

£30 for a novella ???? are you having a jape ? i hope i dont see anyone from this thread moaning about model prices :shok:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

I really love the idea of the silver edition, it gives people who don't really care about the price and want the short story as well as the exclusive art and the signature from the author. As well as giving people who either don't really care about having a signed copy or have other more important financial concerns. Although just 3,000 copies of the silver edition is still far too low and £20 per book is a bit to high for something not signed by the author. 

I think this is a real step in the right direction for BL. Although I still of course want the gold edition.


----------

